# Installation via PPPoE



## magen (Mar 26, 2009)

hi everyone, 

after setting up my partitions i'm ready to install, but i'm stuck on the internet connection. i nedd to install via ftp using a PPPoE connection. the handbook doesn't show any way of doing it.. i found this guide, and after a few trials i got it (i guess) almost working. the error i got is this:

```
Cannot create netgraph socket mode
```
does anyone have an idea? thanks in advance i'm looking forward to get freebsd runnin' on my machine..


----------

